# Changing light bulbs



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

You know those little round lights they have in Hymers. I've got four - two over the settee and one at each end of the roof vent. Well, I'd like to change the bulbs to LED ones as I keep reading about them here.

Took the covers off the lights and just cannot see how you remove the bulb, let alone change it. If anyone here has some experience of this I'd really like some help.

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I too would like to swap halogen for LED and will be interested in the response.

I can't get access to the MH at the moment, so cannot help re bulb removal.

Jock.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock and Rita

Let's work together on this. Next time I visit the MH I'll take a few photos. Someone here is bound to know the answer.

Ian


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi people,I can't tell you how to gain access to your light fitting as such.
But I have changed a number of bulbs in mine (they were halogen) my advise would be to make sure that the led's you buy are rated to at least 15vdc.The first lot I got were't & after about 2 hrs burnt out,lucky I was still at home.Good luck.
Gary


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've considered changing some lights into LED version in our B574.

There are two over the bed that get a hammering with my wife reading in bed. There seems to be a LED replacement for these, see web site here LEDS

As yet I cannot be confident that these are a suitable replacement but they look promising.

The two lights under the pull down bed could also do with a led version since they get very.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep,thats the company I used.But ring & talk to the guy,make sure he knows they are for a m/h.
The light from LED's takes a little getting used to,but boy do the save on battery power.
Gary


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

What do you need to change to be able to use LEDs or is it a straight change with existing lamp?
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
If the LED's in the above link are in fact a direct replacement for your existing halogen lamps, and your lamps are MR16 type. then you just have to get hold of the rim of the lens and pull straight out.

Hope this helps

Keith

Ps, If your existing halogen lamps have an exposed lamp (rather that the lamp sat behind a window) please remember not to touch the glass with your fingers or if you decide to re-use the lamp it will probably fail due to the oil residue left on the glass causing overheating and failure.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

solentviews said:


> What do you need to change to be able to use LEDs or is it a straight change with existing lamp?
> Thankyou
> Ian


If you know what lamp is used in your light fitting you can get the equivalent LED from here: >>LINK<<

It is a useful site as it also shows a picture of most tungsten and halogen lamps as well as their replacement. Most have on board regulators to take care of voltages up to about 15V.

I was able to change all mine over easily. With one was 1 just took the old one out and replaced with the new the other three I had to also discard part of the fitting. Did all four in less than 30mins

Regards Frank


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

If these are the flat fronted swivel lamps as fitted to an Auto trail the bottom section does remove by prising it off from the rear. im not sure if this is what the manufacturer intended but it works. There are two moulded lugs in there that retains the lamp front and glass. When you insert the LED ensure it is pushed full home in to the twin pin fitting. 

If the fitting is a fixed 2" type sorry 50mm type frosted fitting that seems unaccessible again this prises off easily with a small blade taking care not to damage the surrounding wood work or whatever. Seems to rely on friction to hold the whole issue together. 

I used the 21 LED which is comparable to a 10W halogen, very slightly less out put visually. ill get round to measuring it some time. Any less LED's than this in the fitting and its not much use. Having said that I have various LED's fitted for locker lighting and such which works fine. 

The 'Warm White' about 3000K similar to tungsten seems preferred by most people inside. There is a 'Cool White' about 5000K day light version to that is visually very slightly brighter. You can only really tell this by having two fittings next to one another though. i have used these externally as I prefer the color for outside use. 

A big plus is the fittings don't get hot so avoids any distorting fittings too. 

I measured mine at 1.6W for the LED and 10W for the halogen so its a very good saving on power.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Looks good so must be the way ahead.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I know I should know all the answers now following all these informative posts but I'd just like clarification on what I've got and how to get at the bulbs.

The pictures below should help.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Led's in Hymers*

I have changed all my halogen bulbs for led's in my Hymer 574, they are all pull out, quite easy really, Sallytraffic gives a great site for purchase of same, bloke on the phone is very helpful. Bit of an expense at first, but they last to eternity, had mine 12 mths now


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

It's pathetic I know but it took me two weeks to discover that you rotate the cover clockwise to remove it.

Anyway is this an MR16 bulb?



Ian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its a G4 envelope and this is an example of a replacement


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Got it!

Thanks for your help.

Ian


----------

